# Fruit before bed



## LittleKid (Jan 16, 2005)

Nothing else in the house except grapes/bannanas/apples this could be a good substitute to something like cottage cheese for a few weeks I assume.

  eh?


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 16, 2005)

i dont think it would, fruits contain little if any protein, plus lots of sugars and carbs, you need protein. i just drink a protein shake and eat like 2-3 oz. natural cheese.


----------



## wlcfitness05 (Jan 16, 2005)

cottage cheese isnt acually that bad, it isnt bad for you, as long as you get the low fat kind. tell u somethin man.............do you like tunafish, cuz its low fat and its bout 26 grams of protein per can! thats more than the average powerbar, and it taste better. eat 2 cans per day for lunch and b4 bed and trust me ull get some great gains. yeah fruits are sugary, not that good for a bodybuilder diet.  i eat apples alot but i make sure i do alot of cardio to make sure i burn away any calories. good luck.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 16, 2005)

i used to eat tuna before bed, now i just eat like 2 cans a day, 2 chicken breasts a day, like 10 egg whites, plus 3 protein shakes


----------



## LAM (Jan 16, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> Nothing else in the house except grapes/bannanas/apples this could be a good substitute to something like cottage cheese for a few weeks I assume.
> 
> eh?



you need to eat some form of protein before you get to bed.  60% of muscle growth occurs at night, but only when the body has the proper nutrients.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 16, 2005)

tell you what, before bed eat 1 ounce hard cheese, 1 whole boiled egg, and 1-2 scoops protein depending on weight. if your like 150lbs, 1 ounce cheese, i boiled egg, 1 scoop protein.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 16, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> Nothing else in the house except grapes/bannanas/apples this could be a good substitute to something like cottage cheese for a few weeks I assume.
> 
> eh?


It is not a good substitute - one is protein and the other is a carbohydrate. they are completely different.

If you are bulking and you are pretty active there is no reason why you can't have a small peice of fruit at night in COMBINATION with some protein and some healthy fats.

This is because the carbs from the fruit will help 'top up' liver glycogen and restore and maintain your whole body glycogen/glucose during the evening as well (although your muscles use fats during the evening, your brain and some of your body cells - such as your red blood cells - can only use glucose during the evening and they will eat through your liver glycogen as you sleep... Also, having full liver glycogen stores is highly beneficial for anabolism in general). But I would make sure it was something like an apple or some berries, leave the nana and grapes for around workouts or eariler in the day.

But, DO NOT have this alone - have it with something with a GOOD slow digesting protein - such as  cottage cheese... And some healthy fats (such as flax, walnuts, PB etc) would also be a good thing to add.

If you can't get a hold of cottage cheese some skim milk with some PB would be ok as an alternative (whole milk is ok as well - as the fats will also slow digestion...). Although in the case of using milk I would probably leave off the fruit (the milk has carbs in it).

Other alternatives would be some meat (chicken, tuna) with some healthy fats or some salmon or whole eggs (these have natural fats which will help slow digestion)...


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 21, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> you need to eat some form of protein before you get to bed. 60% of muscle growth occurs at night, but only when the body has the proper nutrients.


Is that true, 60 %?


wow...i need to eat more protein before bed, and sleep more...


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 21, 2005)

I always have a shake 2 hours b4 bed and the infamous cottage cheese-efa combination 1/2 hour prior to bed time...I used to throw a banana in there, but It was told ...


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 21, 2005)

whats the infamous mix?


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 21, 2005)

well, I mean, infamous coz I(amongst tons of people) have been having this EVERY single night for a long long while now!! Either CC with almonds or natty pb...Nothing fancy...Sometimes just flax oil on top of it...getting a little tired of it I must say! Might go back to a cann'otuna soon...

Chrisrock, does that chick ever get tired of strutting her stuff for all of us??


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 21, 2005)

crazy....she's like the Energizer Bunny it seems...     Should I stop her?  

I tried natty PB with CC the other night...and at first i was going strong, liking it.  Then I hit a wall halfway through, and couldn't stomach another spoon full, it started to make me skeeved.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 21, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> crazy....she's like the Energizer Bunny it seems...  Should I stop her?
> 
> I tried natty PB with CC the other night...and at first i was going strong, liking it. Then I hit a wall halfway through, and couldn't stomach another spoon full, it started to make me skeeved.


NOOOOOOOO!!!! Let the poor girl strut all she wants! I wasnt complaining, just thinking she might get a repetitive stress injury or something...

Ive heard of some people on here throwing the cc in the blender with PB then freezing it for an hour or 2...Apparently makes it yummy and easier to stomach. I dont have a problem with it, except being F*cking fed up with eating it!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 21, 2005)

I'll have to try that, thanks!  

If she hurts herself...i'll just have to find her and "work it out" for her...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> crazy....she's like the Energizer Bunny it seems...     Should I stop her?


10 lashes for thinking that damn you!!!!!!!  I could watch that all day


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey crazy try some chicken breast with some natty pb smeared on it.  Had some the other night and it was good.  I ate it cold but it wasn't to bad.  I think I'm just going crazy LOL.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 21, 2005)

I think CR should be banned if he ever removes that girl form his sig!!
unless of course he puts up a hotter one!


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey crazy try some chicken breast with some natty pb smeared on it. Had some the other night and it was good. I ate it cold but it wasn't to bad. I think I'm just going crazy LOL.


OHHHHHH!  That dont sound so good....Whats next, pb and tuna?lolol
Imma still try it coz I cooked too much chicken this week...

WTF am I saying, one can never cook too much chicken!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> OHHHHHH!  That dont sound so good....Whats next, pb and tuna?lolol
> Imma still try it coz I cooked too much chicken this week...
> 
> WTF am I saying, one can never cook too much chicken!!


PB and tuna isn't to bad...its an acuried taste LOL.  I forget when i had it but during a bulk I mixed em both together by accident...ment to grab the mayo.  Natty PB makes EVERYTHING taste good!! 

You can never cook to much chicken!!!  I'm getting another 50lbs today...can't wait


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 21, 2005)

Doh, damn crazy...that's harsh!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 21, 2005)

50????????


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> 50????????


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> PB and tuna isn't to bad...its an acuried taste LOL. I forget when i had it but during a bulk I mixed em both together by accident...ment to grab the mayo. Natty PB makes EVERYTHING taste good!!
> 
> You can never cook to much chicken!!! I'm getting another 50lbs today...can't wait


Were u drunk when u threw pb in tuna thinking it was mayo?? I would think that the color and smell might differ just enough for me to never make that mistake!!!

Oh giod, weve highjacked this thread!


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 21, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> 50????????


Oh my, couldnt help it, when u post twice in a row, its like I have 2 chicks dancing simultaneously for me...we should make a whole thread of just your posting! 


Ok, enough with the ladies already...think unsexy thoughts, think unsexy thoughts!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Were u drunk when u threw pb in tuna thinking it was mayo?? I would think that the color and smell might differ just enough for me to never make that mistake!!!
> 
> Oh giod, weve highjacked this thread!


Eh shit happens LOL.

No I was sleeping and forgot to eat my last meal...for some reason I woke up and in a frantic went to make food without fully waking up so I could go back to bed.  Didn't turn the lights on or anything just grabbed some tuna, a bowl, and a jar LOL.  The PB was still warm b/c it was a new one so it was smooth and just scooped right out...mixed and started to eat.  I didn't even notice until like 2-3 bites later when I was almost done.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Oh my, couldnt help it, when u post twice in a row, its like I have 2 chicks dancing simultaneously for me...we should make a whole thread of just your posting!
> 
> 
> Ok, enough with the ladies already...think unsexy thoughts, think unsexy thoughts!!!!


If you scroll down a tad you can get both of the ladies dancing at once...its like a 2 for one special


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> If you scroll down a tad you can get both of the ladies dancing at once...its like a 2 for one special


thats what I mean...CR had one post after the other and the girl"s" were dancing at the same time....CHAMPAGNE ROOM PLEASE!!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 21, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Ok, enough with the ladies already...think unsexy thoughts, think unsexy thoughts!!!!


It's all good... I have a few other options...but they're not as good as the "Wonder" girl.  

DB, where does one buy 50 pounds of Chicken...and how long does that last you?


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh yeah baby... Anything goes in the Champagne room!


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 21, 2005)

I buy 20 pounds every week! But my wife and kids do eat some as well, once or twice /week...chicken is king here!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> It's all good... I have a few other options...but they're not as good as the "Wonder" girl.
> 
> DB, where does one buy 50 pounds of Chicken...and how long does that last you?


I get it at a whole sale restaurant supplier...they sell EVERYTHING in bulk.  As for how long it last...depends on what I'm doing and how many times a day I eat chicken.  It really varies alot.  I currenlty eat anywhere from 25-30oz's a day...thats if I only eat it 3 times a day...if I run low on something or add another meal of it I could do more.  I could eat alot more if given the opportunity    I just dont get it LOL.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 21, 2005)

man, i tire too easily of things when i eat that much of it. I try to eat lots of ground turkey and steak to mix it up. Do you vary the way you cook the chicken, or do you just eat it grilled like?


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 21, 2005)

I always broil half and store in the fridge....the other half I use for "recipes"...last nite I made a Jambalaya recipe(found here!!YUMMY!) and although I had eaten almost a pound of chicken already, it was awesome!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> man, i tire too easily of things when i eat that much of it. I try to eat lots of ground turkey and steak to mix it up. Do you vary the way you cook the chicken, or do you just eat it grilled like?


I only use the george forman grill...thats it.  A little seasoning and chow down.  I love the way it taste plain as well.  I use to boil chicken but the clean up is a hassle of washing a pot so I just wipe the grill down and put it away.  I use to mix things up but lately I have just been enjoying chicken.  I have been staying away from red meats b/c of the fat content unless its VERY lean!  I do venison every so often...not alot this year b/c I didn't go hunting but for a while that was my staple.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 21, 2005)

We should change this thread name to "Chicken, late night snacks and 2-fer-1 table dances"    Since we've officially JACKED it!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> We should change this thread name to "Chicken, late night snacks and 2-fer-1 table dances"    Since we've officially JACKED it!


Agreed...I am gonna look back to see if the question was answered LOL...I feel bad now.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 21, 2005)

OOOPSEE!


but at least the question WAS answered!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> OOOPSEE!
> 
> 
> but at least the question WAS answered!!!


Yea like 3 times over lol...its all good!


----------

